# New Here: Introducing Kelsey and Scooter!!!



## scoot&kelse (Sep 22, 2007)

Hello!

This is my first time posting. I have a one year old calico, Kelsey, and a 4 month old long haired gray and white kitty, Scooter. 

Kelsey was a foster that I brought home when she was 4 months old because she had an attitude (biting prospective adopters doesn't go over well...). The plan was to work with her to get her to be friendlier. Well, that was slow-going and pretty soon, I was attached!! She still isn't too happy when I hold her, but she is sooo much better than she used to be. She is full of personality. She LOVES to play fetch. She likes to take coins, keys, pens, toys, etc and stashes them in her secret hiding places. If I am missing something, Kelsey probably took it!! She LOVES all other animals and will take care of the foster kittens I bring home. She will cuddle with me and follows me around, she just doesn't like to be held.
Here is Kelsey with her favorite "fetch toy" in her mouth








And Kelsey during her leashed walk outside









Scooter is my baby. He has cerebellar hypoplasia, which mean the part of his brain that controls motor function isn't fully developed. He has trouble controlling his back legs and wobbles and falls over a lot when he is walking. His head also bobs a lot. But he is soooo amazing!! He is determined to do everything Kelsey and the foster kittens do, just in his own way. He can't jump, so he climbs everything. Scooter is very laid back, nothing upsets him. He likes other animals, is completely oblivious to conflict, likes to play in water, and is so extremely social. He is my cuddle bug and I absolutely adore him. I brought him home when he was 4 weeks old as a foster and can never let him go. Even though he had many people lining up to adopt him, I decided to keep him. He captures the heart of everyone he meets because he is just so amazing and inspiring.
Here is Scooter with his mischevious look








His outside picture








And laying with his partner in crime, our chihuahua Scout









And I always have fosters kitties around (currently 7 kittens, ranging from 4 weeks to 5 months). So if anyone wants a kitten....haha


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. It sounds like you have a big heart to have taken Kelsey and Scooter in and given them such a wonderful home. They are too cute, btw.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Your kitties are so cute, I love their outdoor pictures the best. Welcome & hope to see you around


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

I hope my new little calico kitties end up with such long, fluffy, beautiful fur as yours! Kelsey and Scooter are both adorable - I can see why you couldn't let either of them go. :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Your cats are beautiful! I can understand how Scooter won you over. And Kelsey is a such a pretty girl! Welcome to all of you.


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

They are beautiful!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome to you, Scooter and Kelsey


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...Kelsey is beautiful and yup, some calicos just have that attitude, my Callie did. Scooter is adorable, I'm so happy he has a good home with you. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the beautiful fur gang! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and the big girl Freesia.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Your kitties are beautiful! We look forward to seeing more pictures as you get them. :lol:


----------

